# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  win 7 kết nối tai nghe bluetooth không được

## thaymatkinhiphone6s

mọi người giúp mình với. 
mmays mình ngày trước kết nối với tai nghe rất tốt.
nhưng do cái đặt lại win, rồi từ sau đó máy ko kết nối được nữa.
mỗi khi kết nối với tai nghe lại hiện ra thông báo như sau. mình đã làm theo hướng dẫn để tải trình điều khiển về cài đặt nhưng vẫn không được.
ai biết thiếu gì thì chỉ giúp nhé.
cảm ơn nhiều

​

----------

